#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-03
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> ping pleia2
<pleia2> AlanBell: pong
<nigelbabu> pleia2: you mean we're betting of not asking?
<nigelbabu> well, we can always say we tried
<pleia2> nigelbabu: no, I just don't think we should go as far as "begging"
<pleia2> the gmail address works fine, anything they can offer is only a forward anyway
<nigelbabu> pleia2: hehe, I was just being dramatic
<pleia2> I'll see where the ticket goes
<nigelbabu> pleia2: I only meant for the sake of a forward
<nigelbabu> it looks more official to an outsider (well, if it counts)
<nigelbabu> pleia2: nothing to look deep into, just cursory, if we get fine.  If not, forget.
<pleia2> yeah, that's what I figure
<pleia2> I understand that it looks more official, I just think our energy can be better spent
<nigelbabu> pleia2: I understand your feeling too.  Its nothing urgent or pressing, something to explore.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-04
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> hey vish!
<akgraner> :-)
<vish> hi..
<akgraner> Can you make the orange part square?
<akgraner> or rectangular
<vish> sure , i could try variants..
<akgraner> that would be awesome - that way I can add these ideas to #6 on the roadmap
<akgraner> then the team can make a decision
<akgraner> I'll up date the page sometime today
<elky> vish, nice. I'd kind of recommend doing what troy did with our current logo and making the "women" font a serifed font.
<elky> the sans font is way too similar to the ubuntu-whatever-it-is-called font.
<elky> also, I think round top square bottom is going to be the best for the orange part :)
<vish> elky: hehe , i was doing exactly that and akgraner mentioned no need.. so i stopped :D
<akgraner> elky :-)
 * vish trying now
<elky> I think primarily she wanted other people's opinions before you went and did too much work, amirite?
<akgraner> elky, yep
<akgraner> sorry if if wasn't clear about that
<AlanBell> is there a linkie?
 * AlanBell is curious
<elky> <vish> 10:34:33> akgraner: oh , ok.. thanks .. anyways something i was playing around with ;) > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/uwomen.png   the "women" i didnt have the font yet
<AlanBell> thanks
<akgraner> elky, you have "quick draw" cut and paste skilz  :-)
<elky> akgraner, triple click highlights a whole line, ctrl+c, switch window, ctrl+v
<elky> your mac hardware might behave different, i dunno
<akgraner> elky, I am coming to the conclusion I need to lose the mouse
 * vish found out a neat triple-click trick!
<elky> akgraner, if it's a mac mouse, then probably
<akgraner> elky, back to my Dell now :-)
<vish> elky: i always wondered why [sometimes] the lines got selected fully.. thanks
<elky> akgraner, I don't know how you mac fans cope with only one mouse button
<akgraner> I always change the mouse
<akgraner> I don't think I have ever kept the mac mouse
<elky> ctrl+v can also be swapped out for middle click if you have that, or both left and right mouse buttons simultaneously will simulate it on any laptop that's worth having
<elky> akgraner, just remember I've been doing this irc thing for longer than you :P
<akgraner> elky, yep I don't forget - it's one of those awesome skills of yours I rely on heavily ;-)
<elky> hehe
<akgraner> brb - my core temp is at 76C need to figure out what the heck is going on
 * AlanBell hopes that is akgraner's laptop's core temp
<akgraner> well not me , my Dell, I thought this was fixed
<elky> sounds java.
<elky> facebook can do it to firefox.
<elky> and akgraner don't worry about not knowing everything. it took me a full week in chrome to figure how to stop a page loading.
<vish> elky: akgraner: gtg , now... will talk to troy tonite and get back about this..
<vish> was actually looking at the UDS blueprints and landed on that page..
<elky> thanks
<czajkowski>  /c
<akgraner> vish thanks!
<akgraner> hmm I'm thinking it's Chromium or Qwibber and my money is on gwibber that's making it run so hot
<elky> I discovered my chromium instance yesterday with like 20 threads of 800mb ram use each. I only had like 5 tabs open. A restart fixed it
<elky> (of the browser, not the system)
<akgraner> oh wow it's still gwibber - I go from 42C to 63C in just a few seconds after I start gwibber back up  - and I love gwibber...:-(
<elky> akgraner, eep
 * elky puts this down as another reason to not upgrade
<elky> (yet)
<akgraner> elky, that was happening before as well
<akgraner> not anything new with Lucid
<elky> akgraner, it's currently not doing it with gwibber-daily
<elky> not on my system anyway
<akgraner> I think it has something to do with my Dell
<akgraner> I know others are having the issue as well
<akgraner> we got the Fan issue sorted out so now the fans will kick on  - tons of people were having that issue as well (not just me)..
<elky> The problem I get with gwibber-daily, which I seriously hope isn't an issue on lucid, is that gwibber closing doesn't get rid of gwibber-service
<akgraner> b/c in Karmic my computer would just reach 80C and shut down with no warning
<elky> eww
<akgraner> and that was a kernel and qwibber issue
<elky> why the heck is gwibber messing with the kernel?
<akgraner> two separate issues
<akgraner> it just so happened I was running into them both at the same time in Karmic
<maco> akgraner: ive been having where my fans wont kick /off/
<maco> computer runs 60-70C all the time
<akgraner> maco, that happened yesterday to me
<maco> mine's been like this solidly since march
<akgraner> but I updated and now they kick off
<akgraner> maco, there is a new -proposed kernel but ask in -kernel if you should try it
<maco> akgraner: meh no reason to ask. i always run whatever's in proposed :P
<akgraner> I don't know enough about the technical details to recommend or not for anyone else
 * maco updates
<maco> meh. if it's screwed up, there's another laptop on the floor under my bed
<akgraner> elky, you have to click"quit" just closing the window it still runs in the background
<maco> on and ready to go :)
<maco> hmm i guess ill install ubuntuone. then homework can sit in there... the little bit of homework that isnt kept in bzr
<akgraner> elky, so yeah just closing doesn't get rid of qwibber-service unless you actually choose "quit"
<elky> akgraner, it still running in the background should not stop it reopening.
<akgraner> oh I had that problem
<akgraner> you would close it and the account window pops back up?
<akgraner> it that what is happening?
<elky> no you close it, and you click the icon to start it back up and simply nothing happens
<akgraner> oh it takes forever to start back up - well for ever in the sense it's not instant
<elky> forever in the sense of hours?
<akgraner> no like 15 -20 seconds
<akgraner> hmm I haven't had that happen
<elky> I don't close things by going in to a menu and choosing quit. or if i do, it's a right-click menu for an indicator area icon
<akgraner> but for a while I would close it and it would try to reopen, and when it did I got 15 account windows, and I would close those then 3 mins later 7 account windows
<elky> [x] is how I close things. Universally.
<akgraner> ahh - I always go to the menu otherwise it doesn't seem to quit for me
<akgraner> There was a social from the start session yesterday in Open Week - I don't remember all the questions, but the logs are up now
<akgraner> There might be some information in there and there is a /Qwibber/FAQ page too
<akgraner> I would ask kenvandine, but his mom passed away yesterday  :-(  jcastro might be able to point you in the right direction though
<elky> I really don't have the time to chase it.
<akgraner> I'll ask about it - :-)  I love qwibber so I'll see what I can find out
<maco> qwibber?
<nigelbabu> maco: gwibber perhaps ;)
<Pendulum> dinda: hey, can I PM you about something?
<dinda> Pendulum: sure
<Pendulum> akgraner: are you around for a quick question?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> I'm here
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> akgraner, i'm heading off to bed. I think the list is probably due an update based on my blog post
<akgraner> will do :-)
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> akgraner: I went ahead and sent the email out (had some free time during my lunch, figured it wasn't news we wanted to sit on :))
<pleia2> re: new prizes from zareason
<elky> pleia2, <3
<pleia2> <3
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-06
<nigelbabu> all the love around :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you
<akgraner> kids had after school stuff I needed to take care of today
<akgraner> Hi all - just a reminder I'll send to the mailing list as well :-)  There is an Ubuntu Open Week Session, Thursday, May 6th, @ 1800UTC - *hopefully* we won't have the trollish behavior we have had in the past during this session, however as a precaution, any UW Members who can and wouldn't mind helping in classroom-chat would be great
<IdleOne> akgraner: I would love to be there but I will be at work :/ sorry I have to miss it
<akgraner> IdleOne, sorry you have to miss it, but there will be longs
<akgraner> logs
<IdleOne> yes I know and I will read them
<IdleOne> :)
<svaksha> ouch... it will be past midnight IST..i would have kept awake but i have a 5:30am mentor chat :(
<IdleOne> I'm happy to report thought that I asked sabdfl about an ETA on translating the Code of conduct and dpm told me that he is going to be discussing it with the rest of the translation team at UDS :)
<IdleOne> so that is awesome news, hopefully the CoC will be available soon to all languages ( or as many as possible)
<IdleOne> not exactly UW related but I think it will still be helpful to this team
<elky> IdleOne, well, it's one of the things we've discussed in passing
<IdleOne> elky: yes I know, it got brought up again when Edith was translating the pages for WPD
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-May/001032.html
<pleia2> congrats maco, dinda and elky! :)
<pleia2> and czajkowski!!
<pleia2> there is a woman on every regional board now
<elky> YAY!
<pleia2> 3 in Americas, wow
<czajkowski> eh?
<czajkowski> oh I got in
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> nice going to have a UW presence on all of the boards
<elky> I was wondering when the announcement would go out. We kind of expired yesterday or so.
<elky> doesn't look like we've unexpired yet either.
<pleia2> dholbach set them up a few minutes ago
<pleia2> just finished :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: we shall celebrate on Sunday :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: fancy booking into spa sunday evening or a massage or someting I'm booking mine today
<dholbach> elky: you did
<pleia2> czajkowski: ooh, not a bad idea
<dholbach> congratulations
<elky> dholbach, i checked my mail like right before I said it :P
<dholbach> ahh, gotcha :)
<dholbach> mail takes long to Autralia ;-)
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<elky> nah, my mail is still with dreamhost :(
<elky> dreamhost mail servers are bleegh
<elky> and evolution being evolution makes it worse.
<maco> pleia2: you too ;-)
<Pendulum> congrats maco elky pleia2 czajkowski !
<akgraner> Hi all don't forget today 1800 UTC UW Session for Open Week - hope to see you there - :-)  also any one who can help monitor/moderate -classroom-chat would be welcome
<elky> akgraner, do you have content privs for fridge?
<akgraner> elky, you mean can I post  - yes I am one of the editors
<akgraner> so is pleia2 as well
<Pendulum> akgraner, I may be able to help but I can't garantee at this very moment that I can for sure
<elky> akgraner, cool, could you just dump the content I put up at http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=472 there so something goes up for the zareason folk
<akgraner> yep was going to do all that after I got through this the UW Session today
<elky> ah ok
<akgraner> finishing the last few slides for that now
<czajkowski> sent mail to folks on the UW list re dinner some night at UDS, everyone is welcome
<pleia2> Ubuntu Open Week session about Ubuntu Women in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat starts in a couple minutes :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: any ETA on the latest interview? my flight is early on saturday so until next week tomorrow is my last day I have to review
<pleia2> (and UDS weeks are crazy! :))
<Pendulum> pleia2: sorry! will get it to issyl0 tonight to look at so I would guess she'll get it to you early tomorrow
<Pendulum> issyl0: ^^
<pleia2> no problem, thanks :)
<issyl0> Pendulum: great, thanks.
<Pendulum> hiya MichelleQ
<MichelleQ> hey Pendulum
<czajkowski> evenig folks
<MichelleQ> hey there, czajkowski
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: so is your house officially chicken pox free?
<MichelleQ> *think* so.
<MichelleQ> I'll go with a yes in another couple of weeks.
<Pendulum> :)
<MichelleQ> I'm still technically in the incubation period, if I were to get them
<czajkowski> pleia2: not long now :)
<pleia2> :D
<AlanBell> good sessions akgraner and czajkowski, just got home and read them
<akgraner> AlanBell, thanks
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> got that mootbot-uk talk ready :-P
<AlanBell> interesting point
 * AlanBell checks the UDS schedule
<AlanBell> not seeing it in there as a plenary
<akgraner> then lightning talk time then :-)
<AlanBell> could be
<AlanBell> perhaps it should have been a blueprint
<akgraner> I don't have half the ones I wanted to add finished - so might be adhoc sessions for some of the stuff I wanted to talk about
<akgraner> but it's all cool
<akgraner> ubuntu women is there and the status.net one is there
 * AlanBell doesn't quite get the blueprint concept
<maco> AlanBell: its a spec
<maco> in software design you write up a detailed spec before you start coding
<maco> same idea
<maco> well you could just start coding too
<maco> but some people claim that not planning results in badness
<maco> clearly theyve never played with legos :P
<akgraner> Alan but the LoCo teams and stuff are encouraged to use them as roadmaps
<czajkowski> blueprint can also be used as a check list linking to a spec
<AlanBell> yes, I get that part (although there is nowhere on the blueprint to write a spec, that all goes on the wiki page)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you link to a spec on a wiki
<akgraner> yep whiteboard
<czajkowski> nope link to a wiki page.
<maco> i do find the "but write it all on the wiki, not here" thing weird
<jussi> Im with alanbell on this...
<akgraner> you can do both - depending on you want to use the blueprint
<AlanBell> picking one at random https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-software-center-front-end
<akgraner> there are many teams that have full specs on the whiteboard
<maco> AlanBell: its pretty much just for tracking, the way its done in lp
<maco> its a ToDo list
<akgraner> AlanBell, basically it's a tool to help you stay on track
<maco> target a bunch of specs at a milestone and mark them done as you go
<akgraner> +1 what maco said
<maco> er a bunch of blueprints
<AlanBell> that does not seem to explain much to me, but it has an approver and a bunch of subscribers
<maco> anyone can propose a ToDo item
<maco> drafter writes up the detailed plan
<maco> approver is someone with authority that rubber-stamps it and says "yes, we'll do that"
<czajkowski> so managers as an example
<maco> or on smaller projects, the lead developer
<AlanBell> It was suggested I do a blueprint relating to Alfresco, so I did https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-maverick-alfresco
<AlanBell> I suspect that one isn't going anywhere, but I don't know why it is less compelling than the other one
<AlanBell> I could do a similar description relating to the roadmap for mootbot-uk but I don't get how it proceeds to having other people look at it
<akgraner>  AlanBell what are the changes you want to happen with it
<akgraner> if any
 * AlanBell notes this has drifted offtopic somewhat
<AlanBell> rewrite in python for a start
<AlanBell> better output
<akgraner> mentoring I'd say on blueprints :-)
<AlanBell> possibly more monochromatic to appease doubters
<akgraner> ok so you would add those as part of your plan
<akgraner> goal
<maco> i put 2 blueprints on my project's lp page just so visitors could see what's planned
<akgraner> AlanBell, then you can figure out the next steps for each of those goals
<akgraner> and who can / will help do them
<akgraner> and a goal date for when you want to have those things implemented
<akgraner> I would ad adopting by -meeting as well to those goals
<czajkowski> AlanBell: am I in the doubters camp :p
<AlanBell> I fear you may be :-)
<AlanBell> but I will win you round
<akgraner> AlanBell, I think it's a great tool - I am telling every one about it
<AlanBell> so where do the goals go? on the whiteboard?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: sorry!
<AlanBell> There are certainly things I don't like about the formatting, the use of tables to get a coloured background is pretty grim
<AlanBell> I would like coloured text on the IRC nicks but moin doesn't really do that unless you do raw HTML which is cheating.
<czajkowski> icky colour!
<czajkowski> html and colour ----> WEbsite :)
<AlanBell> useful colour
<czajkowski> no it's not, I've read 7 loco wiki pages today, some had colur, much harder to read
<akgraner> czajkowski, we know how you feel about color
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> but there are some of us who like it  - as I smile the run
<akgraner> then
<czajkowski> yup I dont like it, I also know you worship it. each to their own.
<czajkowski> shrugs
<AlanBell> the colour isn't that important, I just ran out of ways to highlight things
<AlanBell> the nickcolour thing just sounds like a fun algorithm to write
<AlanBell> but as moin doesn't really support it that probably won't happen
<akgraner> AlanBell, like the HTML logs
<AlanBell> yes, like the html logs
<AlanBell> everyone has their own colour based on the nick
<akgraner> I do like those
<akgraner> but I just like how mootbot-uk - sorts the logs
<akgraner> I find that more helpful than the colors
<akgraner> instead of highlighting it - maybe it could add - the word Action Item in the box in front of the item
<AlanBell> yup, breaking up the conversation into topics and picking out the actions and votes and such is nice
<akgraner> you know the little boxes it highlights the various items in
<akgraner> just add words instead of color as it's already set apart from the rest
<akgraner> that might be an option
<akgraner> dunno  - just brainstorming
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Text_Formatting
<AlanBell> ~+larger+~ sounds promising
<akgraner> that it does
<pleia2> hmm, did we not send an email to the list letting them know about the UOW session?
<pleia2> was just going to reply to it with a link to the logs, and I can't find such an announcement, oops
<maco> i dont recall seeing one...
<akgraner> Oh I tweeted and dented it
<akgraner> #fail on my part
<akgraner> this week is crazy
<akgraner> this is why 3 leaders is a good thing  - we can't all lose our minds at the same time with packed schedules can we?
<MichelleQ> bwahahahahaha
<Pendulum> hah
<Pendulum> who here is losing there mind with a packed schedule right now?
<MichelleQ> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<akgraner> 0/
<akgraner> hehe
<MichelleQ> I've *only* got world domination on my schedule for this week... Gotta make time for the PTA after all.
<czajkowski> I am in dire need of a choclate fix
<czajkowski> I also found the yummiest cookies in the UK, white choclate chip
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: I, too, need some chocolate.  And some ibuprofen.
<czajkowski> this is gonna require me leaving the house to go to shop. EFFORT
<MichelleQ> :(
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you don't have an emergency chocolate supply?
<czajkowski> no...
<czajkowski> dont be daft
<czajkowski> nothing lasts that long here
<czajkowski> 3 of us in this house
<czajkowski> ah sod it I'll get dressed and walk around corner
<czajkowski> I need chocci
<MarkDude> Great sessions , czajkowski akgraner  :)
<akgraner> MarkDude, thank you  - Sorry I didn't get to your question
<MarkDude> Thats cool
<MarkDude> Do you know if the Marriott in Greenburg  is the only place to stay for SELF, or are there other options that are practical. Google only helps so much.
<MarkDude> Zareason does not have HP's travel budget :( We would fly in to Charlotte - its half as much
<pleia2> if it's the same place as last time, there are some days inn cheap motels around, hang on
<pleia2> oh, at the marriot this year
<pleia2> very different location :)
<czajkowski> MarkDude: thanks
<MarkDude> pleia2, It is next door to a crematory :P
<pleia2> toasty
<czajkowski> http://twitgoo.com/ureko?cx=u Chocolat fix
<MarkDude> It IS near the Amtrak tho
<akgraner> MarkDude, Spartanburg, SC
<akgraner> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/spamc-spartanburg-marriott-at-renaissance-park/?toDate=6/14/10&groupCode=slxslxa&fromDate=6/10/10&app=resvlink
<MarkDude> Sry the expensive airport is gsp
<MarkDude> I found some rooms there for $139
<akgraner> the SELF rate is $99
<MarkDude> Now I have to figure out how to get from Charlotte NC - to SELF
<akgraner> in Spartanburg
<akgraner> what day are you coming in
 * MarkDude facepalms
<MarkDude> maybe thursday
<akgraner> I know there are some people flying in to CTL
<MarkDude> If not there are other options
<MarkDude> I am amost willing to take Greyhound - almost :)
<akgraner> but not sure what days - pop into  #southeastlinux fest and see if GTSwagger or ke4qqq know what time day people are arriving - and if some ride shares are available
<akgraner> #southeastlinuxfest
<akgraner> I meant
<akgraner> MarkDude, they are the one they would know - I think I am supposed to have that info some where but can't put my hands on it right this second
<MarkDude> I forgot about ke4qqq - good idea
<pleia2> according to our process document we should have started this: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - drafting the email now
<akgraner> I realized it today when I was fixing my slides
<pleia2> yeah, I was just cycling back to some loose ends I have before UDS
<akgraner> this is just not a good day for me it at all
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> I think my short term memory has just failed me
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> wow - I have never felt more absent minded in my life - nor felt so unorganized - not liking this feeling at all
<pleia2> happens to the best of us :)
<valorie> akgraner: you might think of delegating some of your work
<valorie> instead of Doing It All
<valorie> seriously, everywhere I go, you are doing Something
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<akgraner> valorie, I delegate a lot of it
<valorie> good deal
<akgraner> that's why I am not doing so much next cycle
<valorie> even so, you have a lot on your plate
<akgraner> yep - breaking the plate and using a saucer soon :-)
<valorie> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-07
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> hola akgraner
<Pendulum> morning
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> only two more sleeps to UDS
<Pendulum> only one more for me :)
<Pendulum> (especially as I can't sleep on planes)
<czajkowski> yay our airports are back open
<Pendulum> czajkowski: so I saw!
<elky> Now let's hope they let you use them.
<Pendulum> really lets hope that they don't close again before Monday
<Pendulum> because if we can get a couple days of no closure, it means things should be okay on Sunday
<popey> \o/ UDS
<popey> etc
<Pendulum> :)
<czajkowski> Women may still be a minority in the technology industry but they are establishing strong support networks stay connected http://is.gd/bYpg0
<czajkowski> Interesting article
<akgraner> Call for nominations for New Ubuntu Women Project  Elected Leadership Committee is now open - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess - Good Luck to everyone!
<akgraner> Blog Post about call for nominations being open - Blog about call for nominations being open
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-08
<akgraner> elky, pleia2 thanks for adding you wikis to the nominations page - Let's see more wikis getting added! Another exciting cycle ahead for the UW Project!
<AlanBell> http://www.paulmellors.net/2010/05/making-the-change
<czajkowski> alooha
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: what say? floor the comments with suggestions? ;)
<nigelbabu> I'd say all of the above plus listen to buuntu-uk podcasts :D
<AlanBell> I was just posting it for general interest
<elky> oh dear, amber's been shuffled thanks to the new eyalolololololkul eruption it seems
<JanC> yeah, some time ago, and with her 11 other people
<Pendulum> so far pleia2 and I are both being told our flights are on
<JanC> yeah, your airline company probably bribed the other one to cancel their flight so yours could go through  ;)
<maco> Pendulum: flights from dc are on as well
<contrary> Europython conference in Birmingham UK has obtained some grant funding for women computer scientists.  For more info go to http://wiki.europython.eu/GoogleDiversity
<contrary> Can someone tell me how I can post this information on the ubuntu women wiki?
<czajkowski> contrary: you can post it to the mailing list?
<czajkowski> contrary: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-women
<contrary> thanks.  I was looking for that
<czajkowski> no problem
<contrary> I have sent a message to the mailing list.  Just hope it gets sent out.
<contrary> There seem to be an awful lot of male names on the women.ubuntu chat
<AlanBell> true enough
<czajkowski> contrary: there are but they are welcome here
<czajkowski> contrary: the mail may get held for moderaton unless you've joined the list
<czajkowski> but it shouldn't take too long to get through
<contrary> czajkowski: thank you
<contrary> AlanBell: why?
<czajkowski> contrary: why not , they are helpful and spread the ubuntu word and are often key in introducing more women to the teams
<maco> we need our allies :)
<contrary> I am not saying they should not be here, I was just curious.
<AlanBell> because it is a project to make Ubuntu more welcoming to women and support the women who are in the community, this is something that seems like a good idea to me
<AlanBell> it was a good question, don't worry!
<contrary> Hold on, I was not trying to exclude, I was just wondering why.  Now I know
<maco> we know. just explaining
<AlanBell> I want Ubuntu to be used by the mainstream population, which is going to mean that the community has to reflect the normal population
<contrary> Well I think I have managed to convert at least one person to Ubuntu - trouble is everyone thinks Windows is the ONLY OS.
<AlanBell> currently it doesn't, which is a bug that the team is fixing
<contrary> Well I am available as the non-techie tester for anything.  Learnt today how to navigate my directories through the terminal.
<maco> yay :)
<maco> that's what akgraner said a year and a bit ago too :P now she's writing for Ubuntu User magazine and running Ubuntu Women and everything
<AlanBell> contrary: what country are you in, there is probably a local team we could point you towards in addition to this one
<contrary> UK
<AlanBell> oh, easy! #ubuntu-uk I am from the UK
<contrary> I am only just learning about irc.  Must admit I am really enjoying it
<AlanBell> we have quite a large and active crowd in the UK
<contrary> My son needed a computer for university.  Couldn't afford to buy a new one so decided to build his own.  Found ubuntu as a free OS.  The rst is history
<AlanBell> cool
<contrary> No windows computers at all in our house - except my work laptop
<AlanBell> Windows is getting to the point where it is "just for work" for a lot of people
 * JanC has no Windows computers in house or anywhere else ☺
<AlanBell> I don't either
<contrary> You are right.  When we could choose our Internet browsers I always used Mozilla.  Whenever IT guys came to the office to upgrade somethign they also selectedit over IE
<czajkowski> contrary: good to hear
<czajkowski> contrary: where abouts in the uk are you based?
<contrary> Birmingham.
<czajkowski> no sign yet of your mail....
<maco> is that were popey lives?
<czajkowski> maco: nope
<czajkowski> farnborogh
 * maco google maps
<contrary> I used to live near F'boro
<AlanBell> contrary: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam
 * AlanBell lives in Farnham
 * czajkowski is in Dublin 
<maco> hey birmingham's near coventry!
<maco> yay ska! :)
<contrary> Used to live in Aldershot.
<contrary> Birmingham is near everywhere - it is in the middle of the country
<maco> contrary: well coventry is in equally big text close to birmingham on google maps :P
<AlanBell> 'near' is a flexible concept to our American friends
<contrary> ha ha.  Not using OSM?  Mappa Mercia is a complete map of the Midlands - well most of it
<maco> looks like 20mi on the map...
<maco> 20mi is near...
<AlanBell> maco: ok, that is near
<contrary> http://mappa-mercia.org/standard-map.shtml
<contrary> who lives in coventry
<maco> i need to print out a UK map, label cities ive heard of, and then put little cut-outs of people's hackergotchis near them
<AlanBell> contrary: ask in #ubuntu-uk
<maco> contrary: one of my fave ska bands is from coventry
<maco> The Specials ... aka ... The Special AKA
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> maco: you should check out The Employees!
<JanC> (the Belgian band of that name)
<JanC> The Offspring even stole one of their songs during the 1990s  ;)
<contrary> have subscribed to the ubuntu uk mailing list.  Will have to go - nice food calling.  Bye everyone.  Nice to meet you
<AlanBell> o/
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-09
<elky> ugh.
<nigelbabu> ?
<elky> he's just going to stay there now
<elky> and he has absolutely no respect for boundaries
<nigelbabu> sigh.
<czajkowski> greetings from uds, sitting on the bed with pleia2 and Pendulum watching dr.who and having beer an d jellys
<maco> czajkowski: what is "jellys" in american?
<maco> gelatin?
<akgraner> maco, no it's not - it's jams and jelly - jello is gelatin :-P
<czajkowski> jelly - candy ?
<akgraner> not that I know of
<czajkowski> gummy ?
<akgraner> yes we have those
<maco> akgraner: no no, we call gelatin "jello" but they dont. and what we call "jelly" they call "jam" so im wondering when they say "jelly" what that translates to in american
<akgraner> gunny bears, worms, etc
<akgraner> idk
<maco> ok
<maco> i know what jelly babies are ;-)
<maco> romana to doctor "jelly baby?" doctor "why yes, thank you. whered you get these" romana "same place you get them" doctor "oh? wheres that?" romana "your pocket"
<JanC> in the UK "jelly" is (also) used for what you call "jello" in the US & Canada
<JanC> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelatin_dessert
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-03
<AlanBell> blueprint is approved and currently scheduled for Thursday 09:00 although I expect it will move from there
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-05
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage April is looking light
 * AlanBell hopes there is nobody called April here ;)
<pleia2> ah yeah, I haven't added to it yet, I forgot that the month changed
<AlanBell> just added the monthly %
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> that's the highest yet!
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-05-04
<maco> UW session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes!
<maco> <pleia2> questions and chat in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-30
<QuantumParadox> Ìû
<pdurbin> QuantumParadox: ?
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-05-03
<QuantumParadox> Hey guys, how is everyone? Anyone in here use SKYPE? I love to have intelligent conversations with people. you see, I am visually impaired and I hate having to read and type so much. A little about me, I study Information Security & Forensics at the Rochester institute of Technology in Rochester, NY. I understand a lot of you are more intersted in reading adn typing. But for me, it is a lot of work.
<pdurbin> QuantumParadox: I don't know if you've heard of Mumble, but you could participate in roundtable discussions with the Hacker Public Radio folks: http://hackerpublicradio.org/contribute.php
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-05-03
<Henry05> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2018-05-05
<Alec> Hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2018-05-06
<Alec> Hi there
<Alec> Again
